# Baffle Plate Question



## cman95 (Dec 6, 2007)

When I return to the states after my hitch I plan to add baffle plate to my New Braunful/Oklahoma Joe offset smoker. What length should I make this plate? Temp at grill close to fire box was 340* the last time I used it. I put foil over grill at this point to try and lower temp. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't think there's a magic number, but I would go at least 12" to 14", angled downward toward the bottom. I did this to my Char Griller... I think I made it 12" and hard mounted it to the wall at the SFB opening. I also installed tuning plates across the bottom which really helped.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 6, 2007)

*  First, let me thank you for your service. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Second, Coley is the expert on tuning plates. I made mine with his assistance. Mine don't quite reach all the way across the cooking chamber, there is about 1/4 inch gap on both ends, there are six plates total, about 8 in wide, you just have to experiment with adjusting the gap between the plates until you get even heat the full length of your smoker. Mine is close but I still don't quite have it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 6, 2007)

cman, here is how I did mine:

The baffle at the SFB








Adjustable tuning plates


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 6, 2007)

*Thanks for your last post Phil. I didn't read Cman's post throughly enough to understand his question, he wanted to know about a baffle, that went over my head. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Your smoker is set up almost exactly like mine. I too have a baffle, I had just forgot it was there. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Have you got the tuning plates to where you have even heat across the entire cooking surface?  I am still not there, even talking with Coley on the phone, but I am pretty close now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Terry,

Yeah, I have them pretty close now, but that picture does not depict the exact placement... that was taken right after I finished the mod. It had not even been fired up at that point...


----------



## sisco (Dec 6, 2007)

I can't help with the baffle plate, but I can say "Thank you for what you do!"


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi cman!...

As you can see from the comments already posted, it will take some experimentation to arrive at a patricular setup that will work in your smoker!...

Terry and I have worked together to get his smoker on the way to being tuned, but it still needs some adjustments to get it 'right on the money', so to speak...

I'm no expert by ANY stretch of the imagination, but he and I have gotten his smoker in fairly good tune...although it has taken a while to do so...

We only get to work on it when he has time to do so...and then by phone!...He's in Montana...I'm in Georgia...

BTW...Thanks for the vote of confidence Terry!...Yer makin' me blush here!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you haven't gotten to look at it yet, I invite you to read through *Post #3* in *This Thread* which will give you a fairly good understanding of how your smoker works, as well as the 'how-to's' and the 'why's' of the baffle plate and the tuning plates...

I believe it will be of help to you in your quest to tame that 'hot-spot' in your smoker...

If I can be of further help, please feel free to call on me!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 7, 2007)

and a water pan may help too to diffuse the heat.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 7, 2007)

By golly Watson........I think I have it now!!! Thanks a million guys. This place rocks. And please let me clear up a misconceprion. I work overseas now, not in the military. That was another lifetime back when we went to the big scout camp in SE Asia. Many thanks again.

By the way...my little financial adviser said my Christmas present is................................................  I can start my out door kitchen!!!!
HAPPY...HAPPY...JOY....JOY!!!


----------

